# I think I bricked my Touchpad. WebOS Doctor isn't helping...



## iluvatar48 (Feb 5, 2012)

So a few days ago I was able to put Android onto my TP and it was working fine for a few hours. I then tried to put Ice Cream Sandwich onto it and I ran into some problems. The first problem I had was that my computer wouldn't recognize my TP when I connected it through the USB cable. So there was no way I could update Android.

I kept on messing with it and tried clearing the cache and the memory and all that jazz. Until it brought up an option to format the device, and like being an idiot I did that for some reason. Now I'm pretty sure there's nothing on my TP, no Android, no WebOS, nothing. I've been looking at websites all day and I tried doing the WebOS Doctor but it froze at 12% and I tried following the steps to use Novaterm but I couldn't follow the steps very well. I'm a little bit tech savy, but not full blown. Step 3 to Step 4 seemed like going from Step 3 and skipping all the way to Step 7 in my brain.

Anyway, is there anyone out there can could help me or give me instructions or files or whatever I need in order to re-install WebOS onto my TP so that I can get Android back onto it. As well as help me understand why my TP wouldn't connect to my computer correctly through the USB cable. And please give instructions or steps that you would give your mom or dad to help them go through it. Sorry for being a newbie.

Thanks and I appreciate any time you can give me.

-iluvatar48


----------



## johnleo (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you should probably check the webosnation forum for restoring webos to the touchpad using Doctor.
Here is a link that relates to the stuck at 12% problem. 
http://forums.webosnation.com/webos-internals/295881-webos-doctor-12-issue-fixed.html


----------

